# What do you think of this comment re married men vs married women?



## JJ1982 (4 Dec 2008)

When a man wears a wedding ring he professionally  looks solid, responsible and trustworthy.

When a woman wears one she  looks like she will be distracted professionally as she has other committments  and interests


----------



## truthseeker (4 Dec 2008)

Is it true though? (Im a woman before I get attacked!!).

To me my family is far more important than any job (Im not particularly career driven!). But I see men I know put the job first a lot. Especially when they are doing well in a career.


----------



## St. Bernard (4 Dec 2008)

Depends on what century your coming from. Professionals today don't quite think the same as they use to.


----------



## Caveat (4 Dec 2008)

Reminds me of a 1950s "infomercial" designed to encourage women to be home makers.


----------



## JJ1982 (4 Dec 2008)

Well I agree with the first half myself. I would consider a married man dependable for some reason whereas I would never think of a married woman as potentailly distracted. I am a woman too btw

This was just something a friend of mine suggested to me and I felt like airing it


----------



## Pique318 (4 Dec 2008)

[broken link removed]


----------



## mf1 (4 Dec 2008)

For those who have not yet seen this!  


The Good Wife’s Guide


• Have dinner ready. Plan ahead, even the night before, to have a delicious meal ready on time for his return. This is a way of letting him know that you have been thinking about him and are concerned about his needs. Most men are hungry when they come home, and the prospect of a good meal (especially his favorite dish) is part of the warm welcome needed.
• Prepare yourself. Take 15 minutes to rest so you’ll be refreshed when he arrives. Touch up your makeup, put a ribbon in your hair and be fresh looking. He has just been with a lot of work-weary people.
• Be a little gay and a little more interesting for him. His boring day may need a lift and one of your duties is to provide it.
• Clear away the clutter. Make one last trip through the main part of the house just before your husband arrives.
• Gather up schoolbooks, toys, paper, etc., and then run a dust-cloth over the tables.
• Over the cooler months of the year, you should prepare and light a fire for him to unwind by. Your husband will feel that he has reached a haven of rest and order, and it will give you a lift, too. After all, catering for his comfort will provide you with immense personal satisfaction.
• Prepare the children. Take a few minutes to wash the children’s hands (if they are small), comb their hair and, if necessary, change their clothes. They are little treasures and he would like to see them playing the part. Minimize all noise. At the time of his arrival, eliminate all noise of the washer, dryer, or vacuum. Try to encourage the children to be quiet.
• Be happy to see him.
• Greet him with a warm smile and show sincerity in your desire to please him.
• Listen to him. You may have a dozen important things to tell him, but the moment of his arrival is not the time. Let him talk first- remember that his topics of conversation are more important than yours.
• Make the evening his. Never complain if he comes home late or goes out to dinner, or other places of entertainment without you. Instead, try to understand his world of strain and pressure and his very real need to be at home and relax.
• Your goal: Try to make sure your home is a place of peace, order, and tranquility where your husband can renew himself in body and spirit.
• Don’t greet him with complaints or problems.
• Don’t complain if he’s late home for dinner or even if he stays out all night. Count this as minor compared to what he might have gone through that day.
• Make him comfortable. Have him lean back in a comfortable chair or lie down in the bedroom. Have a cool or warm drink ready for him.
• Arrange his pillow and offer to take off his shoes. Speak in a low, soothing and pleasant voice.
• Don’t ask him questions about his actions or question his judgment or integrity. Remember, he is the master of the house and as such will always exercise his will with fairness and truthfulness. You have no right to question him.
• A good wife always knows her place.

mf


----------



## St. Bernard (4 Dec 2008)

Danger, Danger.


----------



## shootingstar (4 Dec 2008)

mf1 whats your home address 

(just trying to arrange a baseball bat before i pop around)


----------



## DeeFox (4 Dec 2008)

I'm a lady too and I..........largely agree with this statement (she says running away before something gets thrown).  Women with children are always likely to put them first -  from my own experience if a child is sick it is more often the mother who leaves work and not the father.  I know a number of lady Solicitors (for example) who work a part time week while I know of no male Solicitors who do this.  I don't think it is so much the "married" issue that is distracting to a woman as it is having children.


----------



## mf1 (4 Dec 2008)

shootingstar said:


> mf1 whats your home address
> 
> (just trying to arrange a baseball bat before i pop around)



Now now - I have an alternative!

The Good Husband’s Guide

• Have dinner ready. It’s 2007, we know you can cook. Watch Emeril. You should plan ahead, to have a tasty but calorie-appropriate meal ready, on time for her return home. This is a way of letting her know that, not only do you treasure her, but that you aren’t just a worthless, lazy, video-game playing pig.
• Prepare yourself. Take 15 minutes to chill out so you’ll be energized when she arrives. Touch up your deodorant, wash your face and shave, and for god’s sake run a comb through your hair. She’s just spent all day with a bunch of pot-bellied chumps and wilting hags. The least you could do is not remind her of them with your stained t-shirt and dirty socks.
• Stop *****ing and try to talk about something other than the episode of Family Guy you sat on your ass and watched today. Her day was at least more interesting than yours, but you can do better than that. 
• Clean up after yourself. Go through the house, pick up dirty diapers, your nasty socks and empty beer bottles, and show her that you’re capable of not littering her house with your man-debris.
• Gather up toys (yours AND the kids’), schoolbooks, scrap-paper, etc. Feed the dog, and spray some Febreeze. 
• During the cold months of the year, you should turn on the heater and warm up the house for her. Stop complaining that she’s “always cold” or that “the heater gives you allergies.” Bull****. And if you get too hot, you can always go outside.
• Get the kids ready. Make them wash their sticky little hands and brush their hair. If you screwed up and let them play in the dirt, change their clothes. Remember that all you did to make them was have an orgasm—she had to be pregnant, take time off of work, push the *******s out and suckle them. You’re incredibly lucky to have such a wonderfully amazing wife who was strong enough to do that. Don’t make her regret it.
• Make it quiet. Turn off your cell phone and your Xbox. Tell the kids to shush. Her head is probably killing her from listening to idiots all day—she shouldn’t have to do it at home, too.
• At least pretend that you’re happy to have her home.
• Greet her with a smile and a compliment. Notice her new shoes or hairstyle. Maybe have some flowers ready, in case you’ve done something stupid to **** her off.
• Listen to her. Yeah, we know it’s hard for you. You might have a million things you want to say, or maybe you don’t feel like hearing her conversation. Too bad. Let her talk- remember, her conversation is more intelligent and probably more accurate than yours.
• Make the evening hers. Don’t complain if she comes home late or goes out with her girlfriends or other events without you. Instead, understand her fast-paced world of stress and strain, and her need to come home and relax.
• Your goal: make your home a world of quiet, tranquil cleanliness, where your wife can replenish her energy without worrying that the whole world is her responsibility. 
• Don’t even try to greet her with your petty complaints or problems. They’re nothing compared to hers.
• Don’t ***** if she’s home late for dinner, or even if she stays out all night. Count this as a blessing—now you have more time to fix everything up, since you probably procrastinated.
• Make her comfortable. Have her lie down on the couch or in the bedroom, and bring the girl a cocktail.
• Arrange her pillow and offer to give her a good, long massage. Try not to talk too much.
• Don’t ask her questions about her actions, judgment or integrity. Remember, she is the mistress of the house and if she wants to keep you in the dark, she has valid reasons for doing so. You have no right to question her, especially after some of the crap you’ve pulled.
• A good husband always knows his place.

mf


----------



## LDFerguson (4 Dec 2008)

shootingstar said:


> mf1 whats your home address
> 
> (just trying to arrange a baseball bat before i pop around)


 
Leave her alone - I want to marry her.


----------



## askalot (4 Dec 2008)

Ummm....

Recent report from TCD on GPs states:

'70% of GP graduates are now female, only 29% of women GPs work full-time. This contrasts sharply with the older generation of male doctors, most of whom work full-time. As the full-time male doctors retire, and the part-time female doctors take up the lion's share of GP services, the report warned that there will be a significant shortfall in the number of actual patient consultations'.

"The feminisation of general practice... suggests a threat to the sort of personalised care that allows patients see the same GP for ongoing problems for many years," said Professor Tom O'Dowd, a co-author of the report.


----------



## Purple (4 Dec 2008)

mf1 said:


> Now now - I have an alternative!
> 
> The Good Husband’s Guide
> 
> ...



You were doing well 'till that post


----------



## justsally (4 Dec 2008)

_*Man's love is of man's life a thing apart,
'Tis woman's whole existence.*_ 

Lord Byron


----------



## ClubMan (5 Dec 2008)

JJ1982 said:


> *What do you think of this comment re married men vs married women?*
> 
> When a man wears a wedding ring he professionally  looks solid, responsible and trustworthy.
> 
> When a woman wears one she  looks like she will be distracted professionally as she has other committments  and interests


Facile and asinine.


----------



## MaryBe (5 Dec 2008)

Have a wee read at this note from RON: Does anybody identify with it??



It is important for men to remember that, as women grow
older, it becomes harder for them to maintain the same quality of
housekeeping as when they were younger. When you notice this, try not to yell at them. Some are oversensitive, and there's nothing worse than anoversensitive, aging woman.

My name is Ron. Let me relate how I handled the situation
with my wife, Angela. When I retired a few years ago, it became necessary for Angela to get a full-time job along with her part-time job, both for extra income and for the health benefits that we needed. Shortly after she started working, I noticed she was beginning to show her age.
I usually get home from the golf club about the same time she gets home from work. Although she knows how hungry I am, she almost always says she has to rest for half an hour or so before she starts dinner. I don't yell at her. Instead, I tell her to take her time and just wake me when she gets dinner on the table. I generally have lunch in the Men's Grill at the club, so eating out is not a reasonable solution. I'm ready for some home-cooked grub when I hit that door. She used to do the dishes as soon as we finished eating. But now it's not unusual for them to sit on the table for several hours after dinner. I do what I can by diplomatically reminding her several times each evening that they won't clean themselves. I know she really appreciates this, as it does seem to motivate her to get them done before she goes to bed. I think another symptom of aging is complaining. For example, she will say that it is difficult for her to find time to pay the monthly bills during her lunch hour. But, boys, we take 'em for better or worse, right? So I just smile and offer encouragement. I tell her to stretch it out over two or even three days. That way she won't have to rush so much. I also remind her that missing lunch completely now and then wouldn't hurt her any (if you know what I mean). I like to think tact is one of my strong points. When doing simple jobs, she seems to think she needs more rest periods. She had to take a break when she was only half finished mowing the yard. I try not to make a scene. I'm a fair man. I tell her to fix herself a nice, big, cold glass of freshly squeezed lemonade and just sit for a while. And, as long as she is making one for herself, she may as well make one for me too. I know that I probably look like a saint in the way I support Angela. I'm not saying that showing this much consideration is easy.
Many men will find it difficult. Some will find it impossible! Nobody knows
better than I do how frustrating women get as they get older.
However, guys, even if you just use a little more tact and
less criticism of your aging wife because of this article, I will consider
that writing it was well worthwhile. After all, we are put on this earth to
help each other.
Signed,
Ron

NOTE:
Ron died suddenly on May 27 of a perforated rectum. The
police report says he was found with a Callaway extra long 50-inch Big
Bertha Driver II golf club jammed up his rear end, with barely 5 inches of
grip showing and a sledge hammer laying nearby.
His wife Angela was arrested and charged with Ron's
demise. The all-woman jury took only 15 minutes to find her Not Guilty,
accepting her defense that Ron somehow, without looking, accidentally sat down on his golf club!!!!!


----------



## justsally (5 Dec 2008)

Good one


----------



## Purple (5 Dec 2008)

Poor Ron.


----------



## cole (5 Dec 2008)

Asked did she love her husband Angela replied...

I do Ron Ron Ron I do Ron Ron.


----------



## MaryBe (5 Dec 2008)

cole said:


> Asked did she love her husband Angela replied...
> 
> I do Ron Ron Ron I do Ron Ron.


 

and she did Ron Ron Ron she did Ron Ron


----------



## GeneralZod (5 Dec 2008)

Candidates for posts of the month here I think.


----------



## Complainer (6 Dec 2008)

mf1 said:


> The Good Wife’s Guide
> 
> • Be a little gay and a little more interesting for him. His boring day may need a lift and one of your duties is to provide it.


This conjures up all kinds of possibilities...


----------



## shootingstar (8 Dec 2008)

mf1 said:


> Now now - I have an alternative!
> 
> The Good Husband’s Guide
> 
> ...



ok ok your off the hook


----------



## Purple (8 Dec 2008)

Complainer said:


> This conjures up all kinds of possibilities...



 Very good


----------



## michaelm (10 Dec 2008)

JJ1982 said:


> When a woman wears one she  looks like she will be distracted professionally as she has other committments  and interests


Indeed.  That woman astronaut who lost the $100,000 toolbox in space the other week wears a wedding ring; probably thinking of shopping at the time.


----------



## Vanilla (10 Dec 2008)

Honestly! Women do think of other things besides shopping too, you know!

For example er, children, and er, um, pink fluffy things and...well Brendan put it so well here:http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=740685&postcount=8


----------



## BoscoTalking (11 Dec 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Is it true though? (Im a woman before I get attacked!!).
> 
> To me my family is far more important than any job (Im not particularly career driven!). But I see men I know put the job first a lot. Especially when they are doing well in a career.


I suppose i have to agree with you - another woman here.


----------



## Simeon (11 Dec 2008)

Hey all! I'm flying through Mrs. Beeton's tome (A specially enlarged first edition facsimile) and will be back with the good lady's thoughts on this subject later. At the moment I'm at page 986 (sub heading) "Preservatives against the Ravages of Moths".


----------

